# Braised beef shank nachos



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

And unexpected snack in a pinch spawned braised beef shank nachos, today.

I've seen pot roast nachos on menus occasionally, but I think I may have just struck gold.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'd eat that! :dr


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't suppose you could throw that in the mail for me


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

:dr


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

str8edg said:


> I don't suppose you could throw that in the mail for me


:r:r


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

looks great... there is nothing like using leftover steak for nachos / quesadillas.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

JacksonCognac said:


> looks great... there is nothing like using leftover steak for nachos / quesadillas.


"leftover steak"?


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

The only time I've ever seen leftover steak is when the girlfriend won't finish hers. And since she hates leftovers, it goes in my fridge


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

zipper said:


> The only time I've ever seen leftover steak is when the girlfriend won't finish hers.


Oh! OK! Now I'm with you! :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Kind of small portions for Nachos. What size is the "grown man" nachos?  :r


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Darrell said:


> Kind of small portions for Nachos. What size is the "grown man" nachos?  :r


ahh, but what you don't know is the plate is the turned over hood of an Olds '88....all the perspective lol


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> "leftover steak"?


touche. yeah admittedly its a rarity but if you have the self control you can make some excellent nachos.


----------

